

Awesome 'about us' page - filipcte
http://www.technologywithpassion.com/about-us/team/

======
pbhjpbhj
It is lovely (though the few people not animated stand out [on purpose?]), so
switched over to the front page to see what projects they do and ... basic
header navigation overflow error <http://imgur.com/wYtr7>.

------
bit101bit
i love this...nice concept

------
alnayyir
I love that the Eastern European looking bloke is the one that blankly stares
ahead.

Took a screenshot as proof:

<http://i.imgur.com/8HnUB.png>

